# What To Do First



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been on here for almost a month and plan to do the following:
1 change to 2 6volt batteries
2 pvc for the support bars
I just don't know what size - any help?
3 shelves for the closets
4 pressure rods for bunk curtains
5 towel bars
6 maxi-vents
7 stove cover

i have a 25rs-s

So does anyone have any other ideas - I'm NOT very mechanically inclined. I can do simple things. The modification site has been great - but so many ideas I just don't know where to begin.

Thanks for all your help

4beeps


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

some things like the 6 volt batteries and a power tongue jack (You DO have that on your list right?) are a good idea.
Stuff like curtain rods and towel racks.......Get out there and camp a few times and then decide what you need and where you need it.
Nothing worse than screws in the wall for a new towel rack and then later deciding that it would work better over there instead.


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

4beeps said:


> I've been on here for almost a month and plan to do the following:
> 1 change to 2 6volt batteries
> 2 pvc for the support bars
> I just don't know what size - any help?
> ...


There are a bunch of items - I would consider some awning tie-downs and flappers, extra sewer hose, boards for your stabalizers, wheels and front jack. I'm sure after you go several times, you will formulate a much greater list of things to do/get.

Good luck,
Phil


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

X2 on the electric tongue jack!

If you dry camp, save battery power by changing out your light bulbs for lower wattage ones: 11 watts work well for cabin lights and 7 watts over the bed work pretty good. These bulbs are found in the outdoor lighting dept at Lowes or Home Depot. You can also just remove one of the two bulbs...I bought a few different wattages and played with them till I was content with the results.

Also, I'd say that the $9.00 roll down shade (at Lowes) for the rear queen slide is a must...unless you like the sound of rubbing metal blinds and bright sunlight waking you up at the crack of me.....









Dawn


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

4beeps said:


> I've been on here for almost a month and plan to do the following:
> 1 change to 2 6volt batteries
> 2 pvc for the support bars
> I just don't know what size - any help?
> ...


Hmmm, Id say take it out and enjoy it a few times and then mod as YOU feel necessary. Old saying, "One mans junk is another mans treasure".....well it works both ways, what works for "him" (no offense ladies, figure of speech) may not work for you

Regards

Alan


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Park it in the driveway and sleep/use it for a weekend. Check for water leaks and make sure everything works. Tighten all of your sink drains and take the access cover of of the tub and tighten the tub drain. Tighten all pressurized fittings you can find, including the toilet and all sinks, check lines to the water heater, and dont forget to tighten the lines that go to the outside kitchen. I suggest this because better in your driveway than the first trip out









Scott


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

skippershe said:


> the sound of rubbing metal blinds and bright sunlight waking you up at the crack of me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the blinds flew up wouldn't everyone in the campground be waking up to that


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Go buy a box of latex gloves. You don't want to attempt to empty the tanks without them!

Bring a notepad and pencil and beer. Any problems/ideas you have..note them down and enjoy a cold brew. Nothing will be so urgent that you can't slowly add them. (other then Quickie Flush...that needs to be done on a virgin tank)


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Like all have said take it out and try then decide. We went to a small provincial park first; 20 min. away just in case something went boom. But I would do the roller shades and they are easy to do first. Makes the morning alot easier.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I agrre with all of the above. Buy a set of leveler blocks not are sites are level. Also a set of spring bars to put in front of the sliding drawers in the pantry, they'll keep the door front being knocked open. 6 volt batteries are great but if your not going to do alot of dry camping right away I'd go for the tongue jack first.
Enjoy!!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Leveler blocks for sure. I carry a set of the plastic ones that I bought at a yard sale. You will still want some wood blocks for under the stabilizers. If you are in a sandy area you'll still be happier with wood under the tires. So I carry 2 lengths of boards to make it easier to drive up on them when stacked, make the longest ones just long enough to lay between the tires. Also they don't need to be 2x10s. That was what I always carried but last year ripped them down to just wider than the tires. Less weight can now carry more booze. LOL
Bob


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

> What To Do First, what should be the first thing i do as a new owner


Go camping!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

There is alot that can be memtioned
Once you have the basic stuff 
Take a local trip and have fun write down anything you forgot
Then you have what you need 
Just remember there will plenty of stuff you will want to take along
But take only what you really need to have fun and to be safe

Don


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

We had the dealer install to Fan-tastic vents w/ rain sensors at time of purchase. Still want a vent cover for the bathroom: want to be able to leave it open rain or shine.







Also, had 2 - 6 volts from the start.

I put a key rack in an convenient spot.









I'd like to suggest a torque wrench, extention, and deep socket for the lug nuts. I did the 10 , 25, and 50 mile checks as per Keystone. One or two nuts still need a little nudge at the 50 mile check. Been pretty solid since then.

Go camping...take notes...have fun.























Scott


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Go buy a box of latex gloves. You don't want to attempt to empty the tanks without them!
> 
> Bring a notepad and pencil and beer. Any problems/ideas you have..note them down and enjoy a cold brew. Nothing will be so urgent that you can't slowly add them. (other then Quickie Flush...that needs to be done on a virgin tank)


I tried this very technique Jim. Problem was that after a few beers everything was great and no longer needed to be changed.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm not the most experienced camper out there, but I have been using my Outback for three years now. I still forget stuff on every trip it seems.

Keep a list in the trailer of things you want and need, but remember to take the list home with you after you're done camping!









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Go buy a box of latex gloves. You don't want to attempt to empty the tanks without them!
> 
> Bring a notepad and pencil and beer. Any problems/ideas you have..note them down and enjoy a cold brew. Nothing will be so urgent that you can't slowly add them. (other then Quickie Flush...that needs to be done on a virgin tank)


I tried this very technique Jim. Problem was that after a few beers everything was great and no longer needed to be changed.

John
[/quote]

Then my plan worked perfect.


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

If the TT is new, get a torque wrench. New trailers need the wheel lugs set at the proper torque frequently, at first. The owners manual will tell you how often. The first check recommended on ours was only 50 miles. That was about the distance from our dealer to our home.

When we got home, I checked. At least each of the four wheels had one nut only finger tight!! One had had three nut finger loose!!

The first two trips we took were, 40 miles and then about 100 miles, Both times, there were loose lug nuts!! I understand that this is needed for the new wheels to "settle in" and will need to be repeated if the wheels are taken off.

After three or four trips, the torque settings stabilized. We full time now and I still check them monthly.

We have had 3 new travel trailers over the years, and never had a problem. I had always thought this was "lawyer speak" to protect the maker. With this trailer, I wanted to everything "right" and took the advice of the wise members on this forum. Thanks Guys!

There have been threads on this forum about people that watched their trailer tires pass them on the highway!!

Buy a torque wrench-- Use it!!


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

If possible try out the bed you will be using before your first trip. 3 or 4 inch memory foam was the first thing we did and would still make it our first purchase. If you need to cut it down use an electric knife if you can. Don't worry too much about how straight & even you make the edges. Foam is very forgiving.


----------



## mazzrim2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok Ok why is the electric tongue jack a big deal? I moved up from years of camping with tent trailers and hand cranking the jack on my OB seems very trivial compaired to spending $350 bucks. Am I missing something here?


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Home Depot has a 4 3/4" PVC corner post that has inside of 4 1/4". Perfect for the slide bars. Buy the 8' section and you will have enough left to fabricate end flaps that can be attached by riveting a hinge and clasp to it.
david


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mazzrim2 said:


> Am I missing something here?


Yes you are...an electric toggle switch!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

First thing is to smile.







You have a Great camper.

Next see the above


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah, the electric tongue jack is one of those "mods" that once you have it, you wonder why you didn't get it sooner







We camped our first full season without one, but after we had it, we wished we had put it in right from the start.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Katrina said:


> some things like the 6 volt batteries and a power tongue jack (You DO have that on your list right?) are a good idea.
> Stuff like curtain rods and towel racks.......Get out there and camp a few times and then decide what you need and where you need it.
> Nothing worse than screws in the wall for a new towel rack and then later deciding that it would work better over there instead.


Don't shoot me... but why 2 6 Volts instead of 1 12 Volt???


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I will recomend an electric tongue jack also, you will really need one in my oppinion with WD bars.

I also will recomend the leak check. When it's going to rain hard put out slides and spend some time inside checking for slide leaks.

** IMPORTANT ** make sure you tighten the inside clamps on the rear slide AND you raise the tongue enough so the water does NOT run down the rear slide seals.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

> Ok Ok why is the electric tongue jack a big deal? I moved up from years of camping with tent trailers and hand cranking the jack on my OB seems very trivial compaired to spending $350 bucks. Am I missing something here?


Can't believe that you folks can't crank your trailers. I'm a 5'6" pygmy and never sweated cranking my trailer and I can do it one hand once I get it moving.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> > Ok Ok why is the electric tongue jack a big deal? I moved up from years of camping with tent trailers and hand cranking the jack on my OB seems very trivial compaired to spending $350 bucks. Am I missing something here?
> 
> 
> Can't believe that you folks can't crank your trailers. I'm a 5'6" pygmy and never sweated cranking my trailer and I can do it one hand once I get it moving.


There is a big difference between "can't" and "don't want to"...

I can
do my own taxes
take my garbage to the dump
clean my house
wash my car
etc...

...but I choose not to. It's simply a matter of choice. I also like allowing the kids to crank the trailer up/down and at 7 years old, I like have the power lift, so he gets the job done.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

ok, how far do you tip up the trailer to keep the water from rain going down the back slideout? do you take it out of level? Do you roll to the back of the trailer while sleeping?? I am trying to get all these tips down for when we finally get out camping..


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We do it just slightly off level, front to back. We don't even notice it. We were also getting a stream over the bathtub when showering.







Off level took care of that too. Off level meaning tipped slightly to the back.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Get bug screens for the Furnace opening. Dirt Daubers got in mine plugged the exhaust and burned up ignitor..I still don't know what the repair will cost. Bug screens are only about $12. Don't leave the dealer's lot without them!--Learned the Hard way-Rtavi


----------

